# The Maroochy River 9.9.06



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

The day started early and I mean really early, I was up at 4.30am. Had the yak packed and ready to go by 5am. I cast out a berkley worm and a white bait and head off slowly down the canal to meet Something Fishy at the start of the river or the end of the canal depending on how you look at it.
Anywho by the time I had got to picnic point i had land to very small tailor. Something Fishy was on the bank so i headed over and got a pic of his very nice Bream (38 or 40cm) he landed at the mouth. 
Hey Fishy how big was that Bream?
We headed down to meet Polylureosis. And we all ended up going to cornmeal creek i thing Poly called it. On the way Fishy picked up this Flattie 48cm. We was all flicking at everything without a bit for about 40mins. Fishy had to take off and me and poly stayed in the creek, just as we hit the plaza poly got a estuary cod. Was no monster but he was doing a hell of a lot better then me. About 2 more hours we was there and im telling you we couldnt buy a bit if we wanted to. What pissed us off was you could see the fish just swimming around and following your lure. But would the little mofos bit hell NO. After the creek we head up and around chamber island. Me still fishless :roll: thinking "ok i should get a good flattie around here" ended up helping to net and taking the pic of poly and his monster Flattie 60cm. Once we got around chamber i was almost home again so i headed off back down the canal. Just as i hit the bridge my reel started going, the first thing a thought was thank god im not going home empty handed. I reeled in this monster.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good report Rik and good fishing guys. Some very nice bream a lizards there. Never mind Rik. At least you know there are some gooduns to be had there


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Could have been worse, mowing lawns, going to work, you know. Weather looks damn good where you are anyway, my boardies have been stuck in the back of the wardrobe for a long time.

Do you ever hit the river at Mooloolabah? There used to be very shifty monster bream sneaking around the pylons at the fish co-op. They were so big you could mistake em for snapper.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

What a top day you guys had....Nice piccies too.

cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Although a quiet outing its good to know you all got fish, and a get together


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice one guys.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Crackin bream and flattie gents, well done. All on SP's? :?:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Nope every fish but the one little flattie i got was on HB's and i didnt take mine out that day


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Nice fish guys. The one thing that strikes me is what a beautiful day it looks to have been especially compared to the crappy weather in Sydney at the moment :x


----------



## goddy (Mar 14, 2006)

Geez, those bream must pull hard, requiring a gimbel belt!! :lol:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice report Rik, sounds like it was a great day, nice fish, nice weather and good company. You can't ask for better than that really, well okay more fish maybe :lol:


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

Rik, it was good to meet up with you both, makes a change having a fish with a couple of other guys into the same things. we'll have to do it again maybe when when the weather clears up we could organize a night fish and try our luck on a couple of jewies, i was talking to the guys at the tackle shop and they told me that one guy pulled out 4 in one night from the cod hole on Thursday.

The bream was 38cm just for the record. also i cant seam to see the photos on my PC  any ideas why?


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

ok can see the photos.

and eh yeh! the gimble belt does look alittle over the top.

Polylure now thats a flattie good work. nice to see you guys did alright after i did the bolt. hopefuly i'll spend a little more time with you on our next gathering.

cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXGBU8EAAArfgAASYKcACBAAUAAu5c+gIABIinpMEwGkHqaPQU0noT0TBDCM0EGKX1bN8H3P5gk5T6EMzC9IYBODdaUQEl7wSJyymuM8m96NAwyiKBEOy2LuSKcKEg4wKngg


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks to Rik for originally posting an invite in the fishing trips index, for his fine net work, photos, and for his trip report.
Also great to meet fellow yakfishers something fishy and Magicrik.
Look forward to a few more sessions down the track.


----------

